# The Complete Guide to Horse Tack & Riding



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, ladies and gentleman- the moment you've all been waiting for- the absolutely _complete_ and utterly _flawless_ guide to horseback riding and tack usage.

My lovely assistant, Steed Connor will be helping demonstrate, ofcourse- as he lies here on the couch snoring while I compile this great piece of work. 

We will first begin with the basics. The halter.

All tack must be well fitted to your individual 'horse' in order to keep both you and your steed comfortable and happy. 

A halter is made for restraining your animal. This is an example of a ill-fitted halter. As you can see, if I were to try leading Connor out of his pasture, he could easily slide out of his halter and gallop away from me. This halter is just *slightly* too big.










Next comes the bridle. For this demonstration we will use a bosal, which is absolutely NOT made of my little brother's boyscout knot tying rope.









your horse should not be able to rub it off.








as you can see, the bosal is most definately the best way to control a young, excitable horse and should always be used by complete beginners and green two year olds.









We will next learn about bits. Bits should never been too small and your horse should be relaxed and happy with the bit in his mouth.


















thirdly is the saddle. Your saddle should not slide or turn if your horse randomely decides to sit down on the job.









Then comes the issue of saddle fit. Your saddle should not be too small for your horse, and should rest right behind the withers. This horse is just _slightly_ mutton withered. Nothing to worry about! This saddle is also just a TINY bit too small. Your girth should not have to be secured by a rainbow belt.









Extra gadgets and tools to force your horse into frame should never be used. Martingales, sidereins, and overchecks are bad juju and make your pony sad.










Next comes the matter of *RIDING.*

Do not ride in poofy skirts. You will have a hard time getting on and might fall on your face.









this riders legs are too far forewards and she is yanking her poor nag's face off.









this riders horse's head is in a goood position but she has assumed the chairseat position.









This rider is doing very well, and you should be awesome like her.










follow these basic rules and you will be a riding master in no time! 

Happy *t*_r_*ails*!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

HA! Bet you had fun! What an informative post!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What a great guidebook!  I now understand what I've been doing wrong... those darn poofy dresses...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Why thankyou! I was just sure that this would enlighten everyone...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful dog though, and very tolerant! Haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ehehehe, poor dear is too tolerant for his own good. He finds himself in the strangest positions.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha awesome guidebook my dog would never stand for such shenanigans


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

he made some terrible faces. I'm sure he was thinking 'the things I do for a milkbone... ._.'


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

HAHA! Too funny!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahahah this is awesome! Was cracking me up!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TOO FUNNY!!! Thanks for sharing!!
Must be cold in Texas bc you're riding indoors... =b


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

funny thank you


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Yes, ladies and gentleman- the moment you've all been waiting for- the absolutely _complete_ and utterly _flawless_ guide to horseback riding and tack usage.
> 
> My lovely assistant, Steed Connor will be helping demonstrate, ofcourse- as he lies here on the couch snoring while I compile this great piece of work.
> 
> ...


looks like horse/ dog was a good model and sport


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

haha I love this! There is no way my dog would put up with that!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahahahahaha this is amazing, I love it! Your dog is adorable xD


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Corporal said:


> TOO FUNNY!!! Thanks for sharing!!
> Must be cold in Texas bc you're riding indoors... =b


Oh, extremely. If we were to attempt riding outdoors we'd be frozen within seconds. You know that 50-60 degree weather...it's _dangerous._ :lol:

As for Connor, he rather enjoys playing dress up  its so fun to eat the bosal and shred the dolls dress, after all! And to think the vets thought he'd never have a good life with his disabilities. WE LAUGH IN THEIR PARANOID PESIMISTIC FACES! MWAHAHAHA


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!!! That was awesome! The dog is awesome too! Very tolerent of that. I don't even know what my dog would have done if we tried that with him. Very informative though! I now know what I have to fix in my daily riding 

Oh yeah, love the picture of his crazy face in front of the camera! 8th picture from the bottom!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahaha, yes- I think he decided that if he had to deal with me he might as well get in some good pictures of his teeth! The silly boy.

Now would anybody believe me if I told you he's a 8 month old puppy with Wobblers Syndrom, who almost died three times?  IMO you'd never know!

Justxride97- yep! Don't wear poofy dresses, always use a bosal on crazy horses, and use ill fitted tack. You'll be golden!


----------

